# Vaginismus!



## Drania

I'm a newbie (have just posted on the intro board), and would appreciate any wisdom that can be passed my way! 

Been suffering with painful intercourse for about a year now (everything dandy beforehand), and recently been diagnosed with vaginismus. I've done a bit of research but am just scaring myself, really, with worst case scenarios. I have a couple of other genetic factors that won't help towards conceiving, so this just makes it worse. My husband and I planned to start trying by now, so I would like to start as soon as we can get the vaginismus in hand! Would greatly appreciate any anecdotes or advice anyone has? 

I couldn't see a vaginismus post or specific area in my browsing - sorry if this is wrongly placed!


----------



## theodora

I know a few ladies who were helped a lot by doing pelvic floor physical therapy & using vaginal dilators. Try looking at some sites about vulvodynia maybe?? There may be more info.

Also be sure to have a good exam! Vaginismus can also be caused by physical problems (infections; ectropion which I just found out about; endometriosis; inflamed cervix; etc), many of which may be more or less easily treated.

And be sure to stick to your guns & insist on this: the pain is not in your head!


----------



## Drania

Thanks, theodora, I'll definitely have a look into that.


----------

